# They are peeing on each other!



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

So during free time today I picked Delilah up for kisses but as soon as she was in front of my face I smelled pee. I sniffed her back and sure enough that's where it was coming from... It's all over her, from her shoulders to right above her hind legs. I wiped her down with a baby wipe and set her loose, then she and Dahlia started to wrestle and Dahlia jumped on Delilah's back, jumped her and peed on her!! This totally shocked me because until recently, Dahlia has been very reserved and content to let Delilah rule the roost. I've noticed the last few days she's been coming out of her shell and showing her real personality. She is reserved but will come to snuggle from time to time (on HER terms lol) and now seems to be letting Delilah know that she's not the boss anymore? They aren't really fighting, I think, they just pin each other until the other squeaks and pee on each other  

So far they haven't done it to Doralita, Delilah has pinned her but Doralita just lays there so Delilah runs off and doesn't pee on her. 

Is this just trying to figure out who the boss is? If so, I hope they figure it out soon, I don't want to have to start giving baths everyday!


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm not sure, only my males have ever urinated on each other. I do know that it is a sign of dominance and getting makes neutered can usually prevent it. I'm not sure if spaying females will stop it though. It's just a thing that happens, really. Best of luck x


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Rat-1- said:


> I'm not sure, only my males have ever urinated on each other. I do know that it is a sign of dominance and getting makes neutered can usually prevent it. I'm not sure if spaying females will stop it though. It's just a thing that happens, really. Best of luck x


Oops meant makes not makes


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

Hopefully it will pass. I agree, wouldn't want to be bathing rats everyday. You'll have to do the wet wipe thing in the mean time.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Rats urinate over each other regularly, only little bits and bobs mostly, its scent marking and is an important part of how they build a "pack smell". even neutered rats will mark each other and there ahve been studies showing postion in the heirachy has little to no effect on the amount they pee on each other. i wouldnt bath them for it, just wash your hands when you've finished playing with them and use "rat clothes" and if they are very damp wipe them with a dry cloth. To a rat this isnt in any way dirty, its just us putting human feelings on it.


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

Ah I see, thanks for all the info guys! Looks like I'll just have to save the baby wipe for me and only wipe them when it gets really bad. I suppose wiping all the smell off will only make them mark more so I'll let it be  That's probably why they leave little drops of pee all over my arms lol!


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Lol yep its a "this is mine" mark. If one of Angies boys pee on me and Kaboose smells it he pees over it. "My mama not yours"


----------

